# Need some immediate help with sand subsrate



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

So I began setting up my 55 gallon tank.. I bought sand from petco.. thinking it it would be ok i poured it into the tank and added water... now it is extremely cloudy.. cant see from one end to the other

I did add in some prime, special blend, and fizz tabs to the water.. I have the filter running

Now what should i do to make the cloudyness to go away.. 

i've heard filter on.. filter off... water changes.. wait.. anyone has had this problem help please?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

WC will help. Be sure to not create a new sand storm adding water though.

Or you could turn the filter off and wait.

Or you could just wait. (sounds like you have no fish yet)

Whatever ya want to do. 

Did the directions on the bag of sand say anything about pre-rinsing? That or the way you added water was wrong. Use a plate or bowl and sloooooowly add water.

If you did both of those and still got the sand storm. Then I'm out of ideas!


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> WC will help. Be sure to not create a new sand storm adding water though.
> 
> Or you could turn the filter off and wait.
> 
> ...


no i just poured the water right in.. i know im dumb.. and yeah theres no fish.. yeah when i get home im gunna unplug the filter and let it doits own thing and see waht happens


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Since you didn't rinse it, if you don't do water changes its going to be a few days before it clears u.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

rinsing the sand before you put it in is always kind of important >.< but I would just let it settle, it will take a while. For a while, every time you disturbe the sand, it will get cloudy again. And if your sand bed is too deep, your going to have to disturb it every once in a while to avoid toxic gas from building up and killing your future fish


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sand isn't too deep.. I only put in about 40lbs of sand in here.. orginally i was gunna put 60.. but i felt 40 was sufficent and a good amount.. so I'm going to try and do a PWC tonight, and make sure not to disturb the sand as much and use a plate or something


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You really didn't need to start another thread.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

I ruined like 3 filters by letting them run to clear the water... be careful!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I had the same prob. Get a fine particulate filter for your system... Rinse it off every day until the water is clear. Its ok to rinse it off.... Really, it is.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

With 40lbs of unwashed sand in an uncycled tank, id pull it out and wash it. All that dust in the bed will come up with the slightest movement.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

turn the filter off. and any airstone or powerhead also.

It will all settle down in a couple of days.

my .02


----------

